# First year Showing Boer Goats



## CaughtMeDreamin (Mar 19, 2014)

This will be my first year showing boer goats, I have shown dairy for a couple of years. 

What is the rule on shaving? I will be going to the MLE in July and want to be do well. 

Can anyone link me some good videos? I just don't know what is good boer showmanship and what is bad. Please help me:shrug::question:

Also what do you think of a goat going from a fair and only having a week recovery to go to a bigger show? would this be to much stress if they also were moved to a different home between the shows?

Any and all advice would be very much appreciated. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

Are you showing market or breeding stock?

I show market and we shave everything except from their hocks down. And blend into the hocks so there isn't such a sharp line. You also leave about 2 inches on the end of their tail.

Showmanship depends on the show. I have heard of shows not letting you brace, while others like it. I haven't really seen any good videos, sorry! It is about like dairy showmanship from the dairy shows I've seen, but you just have to brace. Make sure your goat will stand still, because resetting feet is not fun when you can't do it while the judge is looking.

As for shows, we go almost every weekend. Never had an issue. You should be fine going from a smaller show to a big one, especially if you have a calm goat.

This probably makes no since, and everything I say is personal experience. Good luck either way! I'm happy to answer any question you have, and feel free to message me. 








This is my show wether, you might can see how he is shaved here.


----------

